
Deploy a Godot game in seconds with ballparq: getting started - oap_bram
https://ballparq.games/docs/getting-started/
======
oap_bram
Author here!

I'm really excited to share my sideproject again. If you guys have any
questions I'd be more then willing to answer them, whether it's technical or
related to Godot. Let me know!

Also big thanks to you guys last week, a bunch of you guys signed up on the
beta, thank you so much!

